# ►►►Fs: young Fade Golden Flowerhorn ( LAST $ 8 ea )



## pisces

►►May 2 / 2011 my last Young Fade Golden FH sale !! size 3" ~ 3.25" ( 7 - 8 CM )! show the little red colour and lot pearl already!! only * 25 left * ~ these is last baby flowerhorn ! because the parent was sold, No more baby for sale after! 
*only 20 more left... *
* $ 8 ea, 
if get 3 , can give $21*

*update pic *
►*update pic tonight May ** starting show the pearl and red now! size about 3" ~ 3.25" INCH *


















































*PARENT PHOTO! ( PARENT WAS SOLD , THIS IS LAST 40 FRY )*


























Female


----------



## pisces

*Parent of the Flowerhorn FRY !!( fade golden base flowerhorn )*

this is my thread! *Parent of the Flowerhorn FRY !!( fade golden base flowerhorn )* 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...eeding-flowerhorn-baby-sale-keep-update-2622/

Male









Female


----------



## Brisch

are these aggressive?


----------



## pisces

yes, they all healthy and eatting crazy, strong ! i gone alots already, just still about 10 - 15 baby now, they all good , nice colour


----------



## hizz07

How many of the lighter red texas FH babies do you have? Do you have pics of parents?


----------



## Discus

nicely done


----------



## pisces

*1 Red texas Baby left*

the lighter red texas baby i got from the bca member about 2 months ago, the parent look nice, but i dont have their pics here, thks!
all the fh babies sold!
*only 1 left, red texas FH baby still available sale $25 *!
















* i will have another little Babies Flowerhorn for sale soon, about couple weeks later!
*
THKS!


----------



## tomaslue

hey, u still have any left...


----------



## pisces

yes, still have it,
sent!
6 months old fry, starting fading clour now!


----------



## bettyboop

*flowerhorn fry*

Hey, how are those new fry doing? Ready soon? thanks, Betty


----------



## pisces

*300.. or 400... ..*

another FH FRY just 10 days ago!,,,even i dont know how many!!! 300.. or 400... ..


----------



## Victor

cool shot, but you might want to wait a bit longer before you sell them. They look too small and fragile lol


----------



## pisces

sure, they just only 10 days, i will keep them little bigger , healthy and strong... 
i just update the pic ,i am not sale it yet, maybe another 2 months,
but i have about 2 months fry, they are about 1" now, i will wait them few more weeks...


----------



## pisces

*►►► Fade Golden Flowerhorn Fry $3 ea ( DECEMBER 3/2010 - NEW PHOTOES )*

*FS : Lots Fade golden Flowerhorn fry *
i have about 40 Fade golden flowerhorn Fry size from 1.5" ~ 1.75" Inch ( 3 ~ 4 CM )
get under 3 sale *$3 ea* 

*Special Deal* *~* *get 4 for $10 * (* save $2* ) 
*you can see how they turn out after 5 months, from page 1 ! *
 *sorry! no choose ! hard to see their F/M from this size .. but they all healthy and eatting well! better get few more so u can watch them growing up , and more fun! 
thks for reading!!*


----------



## catgoldfish

Great job! Those little baby ones are cool. That's alot of fry.


----------



## pisces

catgoldfish said:


> Great job! Those little baby ones are cool. That's alot of fry.


yes, they already 3 months now! sold some last month already! i still have almost less 200 or more i guess , in different tanks, once little bigger i will sale ! thks for reading!


----------



## BigFatLyre

looks like mine from the first spawn are a male and female. f has already peeled. quality; and thanks, Pisces!


----------



## pisces

thks BigFatLyre !!
night bump again!!


----------



## [email protected]@

You are doing great job, Ivan!
If I am not downsizing for my house repair, I would pick some frys for sure.
Hope you would have some left when I re-start my tanks, months after.


----------



## pisces

[email protected]@ said:


> You are doing great job, Ivan!
> If I am not downsizing for my house repair, I would pick some frys for sure.
> Hope you would have some left when I re-start my tanks, months after.


thks [email protected]@ 
pm me while u finish your house repair! i still have a lots fry here !


----------



## pisces

update the parent the PIC !
Male

































Female

















*►►►if want know more , please click there get more information! thks~~*
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...flowerhorn-photoes-video-dec-~-new-pics-2622/


----------



## pisces

►*FEB 11 pictures ** starting show the pearl and red now! size about 5CM *


----------



## pisces

last 40 sale!!!


----------



## pisces

last 18 .... 
$ 4 ea 
Deal ..5 for $ 18


----------

